

ICANN has been hacked - RandomBK

Reset ICANN.org Website Login Password
05 August 2015<p>We are writing to inform you that ICANN has reason to believe that within the last week, usernames&#x2F;email addresses and encrypted passwords for profile accounts created on the ICANN.org public website were obtained by an unauthorized person.<p>These profile accounts contain your user preferences for the website, public bio, interests, newsletter subscriptions, etc.  There is no evidence that any profile accounts were accessed or that any internal ICANN systems were accessed without authorization.  While investigations are ongoing, the encrypted passwords appear to have been obtained as a result of unauthorized access to an external service provider.<p>You are receiving this notice because your email address&#x2F;username and encrypted password for ICANN.org may have been compromised.  The encrypted password is not easy to reverse, but as a precaution we are requiring that you reset your password.  When you next visit our site, go to the login page and click the forgot password link:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.icann.org&#x2F;users&#x2F;password&#x2F;new - to create your new password.<p>Most importantly, if you have used the same password on other websites or services, you should change it immediately on those other websites or services.  As a general matter, you should avoid reusing passwords across multiple sites.<p>No operational information, financial data or IANA systems were involved.<p>If you would like further assistance or information, you may contact us at - icannorg-support@icann.org.
This notice was not delayed as a result of a law enforcement investigation.<p>Thank you for your attention to this.  Again, we deeply apologize for any inconvenience or concern this incident may cause you.
======
elitistphoenix
[https://www.icann.org/news/announcement-2015-08-05-en](https://www.icann.org/news/announcement-2015-08-05-en)

